
Show HN: A smart Tinder for friendships - epetre
Founders are answering questions live on Product Hunt (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;me3" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;me3</a>)<p>Making genuine new friends as an adult is HARD. Not only are there fewer opportunities to meet new people, but we become busier and pickier as we grow older.
So we built Me3(<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.me3app.co&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.me3app.co&#x2F;</a>): a free mobile app that connects you with shockingly similar people in your area through group chats of 3.<p>Here’s how it works:
1. Complete levels by swiping through statements about your personality, lifestyle, values, interests, and more.
2. Me3 then connects you with users that are extremely compatible through group chats of 3 (aka “Tribes”).
3. You can chat with your Tribes. Each Tribe highlights what you share in common.<p>Me3 was designed to remove the awkwardness of befriending new people while protecting your privacy.<p>Other key points:
- Can’t be misused for dating: We automatically match users of the same gender who are highly compatible in groups of 3, instead of matching 2 users who “swiped right” on each other’s profiles.
- Private Profiles: User profiles are never public. They are only visible to the users you have already matched with.
- Smart Matching: Our algorithm considers around 150 individual factors when deciding who to match, and it will only get better through machine learning.<p>We “launch” new locations as soon as 500 people sign-up. Today we’re launching in NYC.<p>Happy to answer any questions you might have! (Founders live on product hunt:  <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;me3" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;me3</a>)
======
julianilson
Explainer video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpcTF1jZ-1I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpcTF1jZ-1I)

